# Black dots everywhere



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

I can't figure out what's causing these black-reddish dots to stick on just about everything on my front porch. Also I need to find out how to safely remove them.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Looks like insect poop--giant fly specks---have you tried soap and water yet?


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> Looks like insect poop--giant fly specks---have you tried soap and water yet?


I did and it's very difficult to remove these completely unless you use your nails under the towel.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I do suspect insects---take a peek at a neighbors house and see if the specks are there,also--


What ever that is ,it's organic---so some soap/ammonia solution should be all that is needed--might need to spray the solution on several time to get it to soak in---


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Looks like spider poop to me. Pain in the butt get off.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.ehow.com/how_8165946_clean-spider-droppings-off-house.html


----------



## Kapriel (May 25, 2012)

I have similar problem every year on the south side of my house. I don't know what it is but also have green algae or fungus or whatever as sun never hits the vinyl siding there.
Once a year I make up a couple of gallons of TSP with bleach and brush it on using a dust pan brush I let it sit for a few minutes and rinse it off with garden hose, it comes right off and it's good for another year.
Some of you know or have same thing I do.


----------



## dogris (Dec 8, 2007)

Do you have garden mulch nearby? Could be artillery fungus. Very hard to remove.
http://www.personal.psu.edu/faculty/d/d/ddd2/


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

dogris said:


> Do you have garden mulch nearby? Could be artillery fungus. Very hard to remove.
> http://www.personal.psu.edu/faculty/d/d/ddd2/


I can take it off with a fingernail but I'm trying to figure out what's causing it.


----------



## Kapriel (May 25, 2012)

No garden mulch, but have humidity and condensation from morning dew. Normally the sun burns that off everyday, it does on the rest of the house but where the sun don't shine..... that's where my problem starts. I clean it off my siding one a year or once every two years. Very easy to do.
As for the black dots who knows ? I know they're not eggs or insect larvae that sort of thing.
The dots almost look like spray paint droplets. I've used Simple Green and bleach in the past but lately i like TSP3 with bleach. The bleach kills the algae or whatever the green stuff is and it's good for at least a year and the vinyl looks brand new wish my whole house looked that clean !


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

dinosaur1 said:


> I can take it off with a fingernail but I'm trying to figure out what's causing it.


 
Its fly droppings no doubt about it.....go scrub your finger nails


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Baking soda and a scrub brush cures everything


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

creeper said:


> Baking soda and a scrub brush cures everything


Any effects on the siding? Baking soda and water?


----------



## Kapriel (May 25, 2012)

Fly droppings probably so.....
Baking soda is great stuff I use it mostly when I wash clothes. 

Now that I think of it the flys would probably be attracted to the moisture like mosquitos are to water.... 

If only my other problems were as easy to fix as this !


----------



## Kapriel (May 25, 2012)

Nope, I don't think there's much that can hurt vinyl siding. I have to say I 've burnt it with a torch, I've cut it for door ways and windows. Maybe if enough time passes it will eventually get brittle from UV exposure and cold if you get really cold temps but all in all it's about as maintenannce free as it gets but I'm still not crazy about the look of vinyl siding. I guess it's all about trade offs.
Baking soda is very mild, people drink it .....


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

You can brush your teeth with it. It will take stains off


----------

